# Massive apple score



## neens (Apr 19, 2008)

So I while we were out for my little cousinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s birthday at the Texas Road house (avoid if possible) I started talking to my uncleâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s ex-wifeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s new husband. We were talking about how he likes to do pig roasts and the best way to go about preparing it and I asked him if he knew of any places around that sold hickory logs in the area. He asks why I need the wood and I explain the whole smoking thing. He tells me that his company just bought 33 acres of land upstate; he is a contractor/developer, that he is developing into condos and in the middle of it is an old 9 acre apple orchard which he wants cleared. Well we get to talking even more about how I would like the wood and how hard it would be for me to get all the wood out of there with my truck and he offers the used of one of his dump trucks. Now I still have to go check it out to make sure he wasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t leading me on. Looks like I am going to be set on wood for a while.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 19, 2008)

I wish Ilived a little closer . I'd throw my chainsaw in the truck and come help. Would love to score some apple.

Jason


----------



## master_dman (Apr 19, 2008)

Apple is the most forgiving wood out there.  Gobble that up and hoard it like there was no tomorrow.  It is impossible to have too much smoke with apple.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2008)

hope you bought lottery tickets cause sounds like you fell in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






what a score


----------



## capt dan (Apr 19, 2008)

How well do you get along with your ex!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Might be just trying to get ya out deep into the woods, Then.......WHAPP! logging accident!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 19, 2008)

I got a truck load in january... I'm still cutting it in chunks... gotta 55 gal drum full, 3 -100 lbs. feed bags, a 50 lbs feed bag, a pile, 3 - 5 gal. buckets, gave some to Grammason and smokey's my pet, and still have a pile....

my advice is this... take the branches the size you want the chunks.....
I have the large trunk logs... and where the branches came off... leave knots... lots of work splittin and cutting this stuff up....

the branches about 2-3 inches in diameter were the best.... as far as processing....

even the 6" stuff was pretty nice...

 pile in the background

 after i dropped a pile off at Gramasons...

  if to live anywhere near an orchard...  they cut the trees out every few years... something to do with the quality of the harvest...  a lot of the time they pile this stuff up and burn it....


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool, loggin at it's best!


----------



## neens (Apr 19, 2008)

Dan we get along with my uncles ex better than we do with my uncle right now. 

I was thinking about what you said busted. I wouldnt be taking anything that is too big for me alone but we also have a 33 ton splitter thats old but runs good. I might go up there get as much as I can split it and try to sell some of it. Between under my house and my aunts next door I store 5+ cords covered easy.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 20, 2008)

Good deal!! It sure is nice when ya come across ops like this!! especially when ya have the means!!


----------

